# Show me your bow....



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I've never bowfished, but I am interested. Just curious what kind of rigs y'all are using....

If anyone wants to shoot some carp in the Katy area, I know some spots.....


----------



## happyme (Jan 16, 2006)

In Katy, where? A drainage ditch!


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Look at rice canals and retention ponds for starters. You would be suprised at the number of good size frogs youll see too.


----------

